# Do you have to neck rein in working western?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

What do you mean by "big show"? Breed show?

I don't mean to be rude in any way by saying this, but if you are taking your horse to a big show and you don't know these basic things .... well just don't expect to bring home any ribbons. 

You'll need to check the rules that the show follows, but I believe for 6 years and older (someone correct me if I am wrong), your horse MUST be in a curb bit (a show legal curb bit ... there are bits that are illegal to show in) and you must ride with one hand. 

If the horse is younger than that, if you have them in a snaffle bit, then you can use two hands. 

As far as the speed of trot that is ideal, that depends exactly on what working western classes you are going to be doing and what that class calls for.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That is what I know also. THere are some green horse classes, i.e. NRHA, that you can ride 2 handed, but I do not think there is an age attached to that.

OP-if you are going to a western show, and your horse is over 6, please expect to use a shank bit, and ride with one hand, or go there simply to school.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What western classes have you entered in, as there is no Working western class that I know of? You have pleasure, equitation, horsemanship, reining, trail then the working cow horse classes. Is there a specific class called Working western? If so, what does it entail? And if your horse is over 5 years old, he has to bridled and ridden one handed, 5 and under can be in a snaffle or bosal and that is two handed. If you ride two handed in a curb, you get the gate, meaning the judge doesn't place you at all, not even at the bottom.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

waresbear said:


> What western classes have you entered in, as there is no Working western class that I know of? You have pleasure, equitation, horsemanship, reining, trail then the working cow horse classes. Is there a specific class called Working western? If so, what does it entail? And if your horse is over 5 years old, he has to bridled and ridden one handed, 5 and under can be in a snaffle or bosal and that is two handed. If you ride two handed in a curb, you get the gate, meaning the judge doesn't place you at all, not even at the bottom.


Working Western is supposed to promote well rounded horses (or something like that ) Its like western pleasure except they don't keep their head down and they don't "lope"
My horse is 13 and is in a shank but I have seen it done both ways with one and two handed


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

Some areas call it ranch western as well


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well-I just showed in a ranch horse show last weekend. Not a 2 handed horse there. Ranch horse would mean you need to be able to actually work. You need a hand (theoretically) to do "work". If you are referring to a ranch horse show, check the AQHA rules. many, even tho they are not AQHA shows, go by the AQHA rules.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would go off the age related rules. (older than five you use just one hand and a shank bit). Practice for that and then if you do get to use to hands it will be a nice surprise, but I doubt it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, ranch horse pleasure, okay got it. Forget the head down part, AQHA pleasure horses are just trained to have a lower head carriage and they lope very slowly, almost suspended at the one, two, PAUSE, three, or supposed to be, lol. Ranch horse pleasure there still is a lope, moderately slow, level neck and a jog and it is one handed if in a curb. Don't be intimidated, show and have fun and do your best. If you find you can't control your horse properly with one hand, go two handed and turn your number upside down, means you are riding for experience not placings as two handed will DQ you anyways.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes two hands will DQ you. At that age your horse really should be shown in a bridle.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Watch some of the you tube videos for Western pleasure, they'll give you a good idea of where your rein hand needs to be positioned and your other hand and arm should be at.
Go for it and have fun. If th u s is the Raleigh show I'll see you there 😝
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AQHA has a few ranch type classes.

Ranch Pleasure is not like western pleasure and you are not allowed to show in both ranch pleasure and western pleasure. Ranch pleasure is shown on a pattern and individually rather than all of the competitors in the ring at the same time making laps at the called out gaits. 
They want to see forward, working gaits and responsiveness. AQHA has 5 patterns for this class.

Ranch Riding is a class part of the Ranch Versatility.(also included is ranch trail, ranch cutting, ranch conformation<halter>, and working ranch horse) It is a simple pattern much like the Ranch Pleasure.

A lot of the stock horse shows/individual event for ranch rodeos that I do use the AQHA working ranch horse patterns and configuration.
Pattern/Dry work
Call for cow, box cow showing control. 
Take cow down the fence and get two good turns, one each direction.
Then rope cow stop and face.

Depending on who's putting on the show will determine what headgear is appropriate. Some ranch shows or associations don't put an age limit on what bit can be used. You can ride a 10 year old in a snaffle bit if you want. But the equipment should be used appropriately meaning a snaffle bit should be used two handed as well as the hackamore. Curbs should be used with one handed, neck reining. If romel reins are used no fingers between the reins.

If the show you are going to is using AQHA rules then like everyone said, snaffles and hackamores for 5 and under ride two handed. 6 years and older curb bits, one handed.
If I were you I would check with show management to be sure.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Just curious , what if your horse is in the two rein stage? There is about 8 different ways to hold your reins in that stage and about half have your fingers between the romals along with the mecates. Depending on where the horse is.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AQHA uses NRCHA rules for working cowhorse classes. Showing in the two rein fingers are allowed between your romels and McCarty.


----------

